# Funny wheezing noise?



## annabelle00 (Sep 18, 2013)

My mini lop dusky seems to make this funny wheezing like noise while he's hoping around...

something like this ' uuuuurggg...uuuuurggg' he does have a vet nose quite a bit

He's also lost weight since I got him from the pet store...I think it might be the change in pellets or that he's got half the house the run around...he doesn't really seem to eat a lot of the pellets though...mainly the hay which is good...but he's just turned 3 months and I can feel his bones compared to when I got him where he was just round and chubby. (although I did notice that they fed the bunnies treats and petex rabbit pellets)

I just purchased some NRM pellets that are high in protein....at the moment he's getting country harvest rabbit pellets

is this a difference between fat and protein? 

Gonna be taking him to the vet for RCD vaccination later too...will ask the vets although they won't be rabbit savy


----------



## Azerane (Sep 18, 2013)

It sounds like he might have a respiratory infection which really needs to be treated asap. Especially if he's really thin. It's good that he's eating hay, if he's not eating the pellets, when you go to the vet it might be worth asking for some critical care which you can mix up and syringe feed in the side of the mouth as a supplement to the hay. It sounds like that your bun may have already been sick when you bought him too, and I'm not sure how it works but it might be worth contacting the store you bought him from to let them know about it. Also I'm not sure if they'll vaccinate your bun for RCD while he's so sick, but definitely worth booking in for at a later date in any case, can't be too careful with that.


----------



## annabelle00 (Sep 18, 2013)

They kept all the bunnies in pine shavings...(might be aspen) ...he is quite active otherwise...it is concerning and will definitely have it checked out




Sent from my GT-S5570 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 19, 2013)

annabelle00 said:


> They kept all the bunnies in pine shavings...(might be aspen)



There's a big difference between the two. 

Pine is a conifer (a/k/a "softwood"), and its shavings can be harmful for rabbits because of the phenols which are released (that's the turpentine smell you get from pine). The same is true for cedar - that nice smell you get in a cedar chest is not good for your rabbit, even though many pet shops sell cedar shavings for small animals.

On the other hand, aspen is a deciduous tree (hardwood) and does not have the phenol problem. Aspen is safe for bunnies.


----------



## annabelle00 (Sep 19, 2013)

MikeScone said:


> There's a big difference between the two.
> 
> Pine is a conifer (a/k/a "softwood"), and its shavings can be harmful for rabbits because of the phenols which are released (that's the turpentine smell you get from pine). The same is true for cedar - that nice smell you get in a cedar chest is not good for your rabbit, even though many pet shops sell cedar shavings for small animals.
> 
> On the other hand, aspen is a deciduous tree (hardwood) and does not have the phenol problem. Aspen is safe for bunnies.



Yeh It could have had some effect on him...he has no other symptoms of a respiratory infection...i.e. runny eyes
The petex brand of pellets had corn and peanuts and other mixes ...I've always read mixes aren't too good 
do i continue feeding him the mix?
Sent from my GT-S5570 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 19, 2013)

annabelle00 said:


> The petex brand of pellets had corn and peanuts and other mixes ...I've always read mixes aren't too good
> do i continue feeding him the mix?



Your rabbit doesn't need the corn or peanuts. I'd suggest weaning him off the mix onto a good brand of pellets without the mix-in.


----------



## annabelle00 (Sep 29, 2013)

...the noise is his happy noise :'>


----------

